#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και κλίμακες εισφορών

## sundance

Πιστεύετε ότι στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν *κλίμακες* εισφορών με βάση τις οποίες θα καθορίζεται η σύνταξη?

πχ.  1000¤ ετησίως ->  850¤ σύνταξη
      2000¤ -> 1300¤ σύνταξη
      3000¤ -> 1700¤ σύνταξη

ΥΓ.υποθετικά τα ποσά.

----------


## tserpe

Σε καθε θεμα οποιοδηποτε ειναι αυτο να σου δινεται η δυνατοτητα να μπορεις να επιλάξεις ειναι αρκετα σημαντικο. Και εγω θα ηθελα να μπορω να το κάνω.

----------


## Xάρης

Όταν εγγράφηκα στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ το 1993 υπήρχαν >10 κλίμακες αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν;

----------


## sundance

Αν η κλίμακα στην οποία είμαστε όλοι,είναι η χαμηλότερη από άποψη εισφορών,τότε τι να το κάνουμε?

Γι' αυτό στην ψηφοφορία τονίζω,ότι αναφέρομαι σε ρεαλιστικές και ουσιαστικές λύσεις...

Αν έχεις να διαλέξεις μεταξύ 5 αυτοκινήτων και το πιο φτηνό είναι μια porsche,χάθηκες...

ΥΓ.δε γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν κλίμακες,αλλά κάποιος μου είχε πει ότι ισως αυτή στην οποία συμμετέχουμε όλοι,είναι η χαμηλότερη!!!

----------


## Xάρης

ΝΑΙ, είναι η χαμηλότερη κλίμακα.
Τώρα το αν έχεις "porsche" ή όχι είναι υποκειμενικό.
Και θεωρώ ότι είναι υποκειμενικό όταν αρκετοί συμπολίτες μας καταφεύγουν σε ιδιωτικές ασφαλίσεις για να έχουν πρόσθετη σύνταξη.

----------


## sundance

Οι ιδιωτικές ασφαλίσεις εμφανίζονται,διότι αυτά που ζητάει και αυτά που δίνει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ,ωχριούν μπροστά στην αντίστοιχη αναλογία των ιδιωτικών.Συνεπώς ο ασφαλισμένος μπαίνει στον πειρασμό μέσω της σύγκρισης,και ενισχύει την σύνταξή του,προσχωρώντας και σε μια ιδιωτική ασφάλεια.

Όπως και να'χει όμως,θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να δίνεται το δικαίωμα στον ασφαλιζόμενο για επιλογή κλίμακας ( 'επίγειας' και όχι 'ουράνιας' ). 

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου αιτιολογήσει γιατί να μη δίνεται αυτή η δυνατότητα?
Στην επιρροή που μπορεί να έχει ένα τέτοιο μέτρο στα οικονομικά του ταμείου,δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί είναι θέμα καθαρά ισοζυγίου.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω αν τα ιδιωτικά προγράμματα συνταξιοδότησης είναι τόσο σίγουρα και θελκτικά.
Ως προς το κατώτερη κλίμακα απ' την υπάρχουσα συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

----------


## Theo

ψήφισα το προφανές.... (1)

αν και θα ήθελα να έχω τη δυνατότητα εξ αρχής να διαλέξω ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## majakoulas

Οι κλίμακες (κλάσεις) υπάρχουν, άρα το ερώτημα θα πρέπει μάλλον να μεταβληθεί αν θέλουμε να υπάρχουν και μικρότερες κλίμακες.
Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει καθώς οι ελάχιστες καθορίζονται από ασφαλιστικό νόμο.
Την ίδια ακριβώς κατώτερη έχει και το ΤΕΒΕ

----------


## sundance

Οι κλίμακες όπως έχουν διαμορφωθεί, απευθύνονται σε μηχανικούς που το γραφείο τους ρολάρει από το 1ο λεπτό...

Είναι σα να ενωθούν όλες οι εταιρείες λογισμικού στατικών σε μία, και το φθηνότερο λογισμικό που παρέχουν να έχει 10.000¤...

----------

